# Where to buy Dreamcast VGA cable and goods?



## Metoroid0 (Feb 13, 2017)

Can someone help me find some good store to buy vga cable for dc, with free shipping?


----------



## HentaiGami (Mar 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 19, 2017)

I would gladly give it to you. Pm me


----------

